

Ask HN: How to talk to my mailing list after a long hiatus? - crowdguy

Hey HN,<p>Since I last collected emails, my product has gone through tons of changes and delays. I felt it was fruitless to communicate with those who expressed interest early on because I didn&#x27;t know where I&#x27;d end up and whether I could deliver but I&#x27;m realizing now it was a mistake.<p>It&#x27;s been at least a year since I last spoke with them, and I&#x27;m actually ready to show them what I&#x27;ve built and have them sign up for early access. I&#x27;m looking for some advice or references on how to talk to them after such a long break and how to re-acquaint them with what I&#x27;m working on right now and what steps they can take to sign up. I only plan on launching in the next 60 days (lots of things to iron out) but I want to gauge their interest and prep them for another email in the next 60 days with an account or a link to activate their account.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear what you think<p>Thanks!
======
anishkothari
I think Patrick McKenzie (patio11) was sick for some time and sent an email to
his list after a hiatus. I can't seem to find it now, but I remember it was on
his training[1] e-mail list and was worded pretty well. It could serve as a
good reference. Apart from that, I would just send out a short update on what
you've been working on with a confirmation/unsubscribe link at the bottom.
Then I would send out a longer, more detailed write-up of your progress a week
or so later.

[1][https://training.kalzumeus.com/](https://training.kalzumeus.com/)

~~~
crowdguy
thanks

